# Retirement



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Well the year has arrived I hit the 65 this year and have every intention of packing up the rat race at some point during the year. i' ve chopped my working time down doing 4 days for the last couple of years and going to 3 days this year till i quit. In honesty I've had enough so time to stop, but after 50 years working what to do with the time and how do you cope living with someone 24/7 ? I have hobbies watches obviously I write what maybe considered a blog for my amusement never to be published on the fear of hanging, drawing and quartering this has drawn me into pens, we cruise a couple of time a year. This might have to be cut back to a lower level cabin but what the hell still out there. Not rich but not skint no debts at all and no kids.So what to do with all this free time? Commander Bond I know your answer and in all likely hood I will be doing a fair bit of it but I really can't stand Vodka and RB so will have have to stick to Earl Gay and Coke.

Kev


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

KevG said:


> Well the year has arrived I hit the 65 this year and have every intention of packing up the rat race at some point during the year. i' ve chopped my working time down doing 4 days for the last couple of years and going to 3 days this year till i quit. In honesty I've had enough so time to stop, but after 50 years working what to do with the time and how do you cope living with someone 24/7 ? I have hobbies watches obviously I write what maybe considered a blog for my amusement never to be published on the fear of hanging, drawing and quartering this has drawn me into pens, we cruise a couple of time a year. This might have to be cut back to a lower level cabin but what the hell still out there. Not rich but not skint no debts at all and no kids.So what to do with all this free time? Commander Bond I know your answer and in all likely hood I will be doing a fair bit of it but I really can't stand Vodka and RB so will have have to stick to Earl Gay and Coke.
> 
> Kev


 If you had heir hunters & grand ankle bitters you wouldn't have to worry about filling your time in retirement.........do you want to adopt some (please). :tumbleweed:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the offer but I think I'll pass, 1 hobby me and the guvnor agreed on just keep practicing and leave the main event to others.

Kev


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Well I already have my retirement planned (though I semi-retired at age 30... I guess I work on average no more than 3 days per week most the year ^^

One of my hobbies is acquiring things, and I feel pretty sure I should start to sell some of these things before I die... so maybe when I retire I will attend some antiques fairs as a seller rather than a buyer... not so much about money but because these things are interesting, you meet plenty of friendly and likeminded people and a lot of them do it more as a hobby than a business...

Mind you I have never had a problem filling my time, the less work I do the busier I become because it frees me up to pursue other avenue's of learning and enjoyment (poker, musical performance, acting, art, making something of any variety, reading, physical activity....) there isn't enough time in the day.

Whatever you choose to do Kev I hope you find adventure and enjoyment


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2017)

Do like I did, move to the countryside and buy a farm and some land, then pick up a '54 Ferguson tractor and teach yourself how to be self sufficient and start working the land, then get a couple of juvinile donkeys for companionship and to make sure you get out of bed every morning, take them for a walk each day to keep you in shape (walking 900 lbs of donkeys soon builds up muscle, especilly when they want to go somewhere you don't want them to) heat your house naturally with oak and a wood stove, and cut and stack 10 tons of wood each fall in the barn, along with of course 350 large bales of hay and straw to feed the donkeys, and you soon find that your days are more filled than when you worked full time and travelled the world...oh, and fix watches as well to keep your fine motorskills sharp.

Bored? Never. For Christmas I treated myself to an electric guitar, I want to keep the grey cells active and see if I can learn a new skill.

Since retirement I struggle to find any downtime, but I would not have it any other way.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Horlogerie said:


> Do like I did, move to the countryside and buy a farm and some land, then pick up a '54 Ferguson tractor and teach yourself how to be self sufficient and start working the land, then get a couple of juvinile donkeys for companionship and to make sure you get out of bed every morning, take them for a walk each day to keep you in shape (walking 900 lbs of donkeys soon builds up muscle, especilly when they want to go somewhere you don't want them to) heat your house naturally with oak and a wood stove, and cut and stack 10 tons of wood each fall in the barn, along with of course 350 large bales of hay and straw to feed the donkeys, and you soon find that your days are more filled than when you worked full time and travelled the world...oh, and fix watches as well to keep your fine motorskills sharp.
> 
> Bored? Never. For Christmas I treated myself to an electric guitar, I want to keep the grey cells active and see if I can learn a new skill.
> 
> Since retirement I struggle to find any downtime, but I would not have it any other way.


 Retired? Retired?! How long ago was your bloody profile picture taken Robert? Or have you got a frightening and ever decaying painting of you in your attic...?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Get out of it mate 65 is old enough for anyone. Whats left 15 good years at best. Too short to be stuck in work.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Im 57 the day after next....

I cant wait to bloody retire!!

Im finishing in another 3 years time...cant wait....life is far too short to be working for the vast majority of it!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Ban yourself from watching TV between 9am and 5pm. I swear it is the fastest way to feel old.

Try driving holidays though Europe? Lots of good watch museums to visit in Switzerland...

Lucky bloke


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments folks, I am def finishing this year should have been 5 years back but somebody b##ered about with the pensions. I was going to work til 2019 to finish a particular job off but cut it to mid 18 now told them to train somebody up I've had enough. Not going farming again quit that when I was 12 and the old guy had to sell up and my old man ended up lorry driving. My main concern is living 24/7 with the guvnor who has had the house to herself for the past 10 years with me popping in late afternoon.

Seen that daytime TV when I've been off over the past couple of years bluddy awful, I don't really watch much TV and don't intend to start. Taking the car to Europe is a thought we did a fair bit a few years back and I wouldn't mind doing it at a more leisurely pace. Original idea was to move to France but until we know the outcome of Brexit that's on hold.We have been going to move x2 this year and both times it fell through, so I've scrapped that idea for now as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2017)

Pip said:


> Retired? Retired?! How long ago was your bloody profile picture taken Robert? Or have you got a frightening and ever decaying painting of you in your attic...?


 Ha, ha ha...you made my wife fall off her chair with that comment.

Well I am embarrased to say that that photo was taken only a few years ago, I fully retired in 2013 at age 50, I still look the same though, here's me and the brother and sister donkey out for a stroll this fall...


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Horlogerie said:


> Ha, ha ha...you made my wife fall off her chair with that comment.
> 
> Well I am embarrased to say that that photo was taken only a few years ago, I fully retired in 2013 at age 50, I still look the same though, here's me and the brother and sister donkey out for a stroll this fall...


 Rob, clearly you never had a big paper round :laugh:

Can you send me some of what your taking (please). :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2017)

Good genetics I guess and clean living, although my hair is thinning out in the past few years.

Not sure the meaning of "...never had a big paper round" guessing it's a British saying?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

It is an old saying, often referred to people that haven't aged prematurely.

Those that have are assumed to have toiled over steep cobbled streets or rural landscapes delivering heavy newspapers from a very young age.

It was intended as a compliment, if you look at my avatar you will clearly see I'm not a day over 45? :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

KevG said:


> Commander Bond I know your answer and in all likely hood I will be doing a fair bit of it but I really can't stand Vodka and RB so will have have to stick to Earl Gay and Coke.
> 
> Kev


 :laugh: :laugh:

To be honest I actually don't mind working. I get bored and I'm generally a bit lazy but these days it's strictly on my terms and nothing that even remotely resembles hard work.

:biggrin:

My intention is instead of cutting down the days, I already tried that up until recently for about 3 or 4 years only working 4 days a week is to cut down the months but The Bank of Big M is getting tight in it's old age and apparently I'm not the toy boy I used to be.

:huh:

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm not the toy boy I used to be.
> 
> :huh:
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 I've been called a lot of things over the years, but the biggest insult was being referred to as "auld yin". :angry:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Horlogerie said:


>


 Excellent although at one point I lived across from a pub and Big M would let Bill out and he'd scoot in the back door and jump up on a stool.

I'm not so sure that would work with a donkey.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I've another 10yrs minimum to do & never really understand the thing about worrying what to do with your time when retired. My plan is to do all those things I couldn't fit in whilst having to work. Over the last 20odd years Shift work has screwed up a lot of birthdays, Christmases, restricted holidays, visits to friends/relatives, getting out on the bike, walking with the dog etc. The mundane stuff of keeping house, maintaining cars/bikes etc has eaten what little "spare" time is left.

Provided you're fit and healthy & have sufficient funds fill your time with what you really want to do. My neighbours retired a year or so ago and they just up and go travelling in their camper whenever the mood takes them or they see a cheap ferry deal. They're away more than they're at home. When they're not away they're planning the next trip. The thing is you can create your own timetable and are not tied to workloads or having to grab an hour, day or week here and there between working. You sound like you've put enough work time in, now is the time to reap the rewards. Enjoy it....-)


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I have an old friend who every spring, armed with her bus pass, rucksack and tent, takes off for three months and more, without a plan, and thoroughly enjoys herself. :beach: I am most jealous. She has a small flat, no garden to worry about, just locks up and goes.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Horlogerie said:


> Well I am embarrassed to say that that photo was taken only a few years ago, I fully retired in 2013 at age 50, I still look the same though, here's me and the brother and sister donkey out for a stroll this fall...


 I didn't know Shediac had donkeys.... :tongue:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This was €10 for the day inclusive of as much as you could eat and drink for a full 10 hours. Outside of that all I'll need is some cheap dive to sleep in on a night maybe the same again or just try and blag a room in the hotel, plenty old things there looking for a toy boy

:laugh: :laugh:

So for not a huge amount you could have a few years in the sun.

If you have a few quid I just don't understand why you stay here freezing your nads off and getting wet for about 10 months of the year.

:biggrin:


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

Kev

Retired 2 yrs ago and had similar worries, didn't want to live in the local library or Wetherspoons or the crown green bowling club so we decided on a complete change. Sold the house in the NW of England, bought a 20 acre farm in Wales that needed renovation. Everyday is a learning day and it has been hard work but has been for me and mine, rather than some halfwit boss or company. Grandchild comes and stays with us like a holiday rather than occasional visit

Brooksy


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

My only regret is that my health is cutting down on the amount of work that I can do or I'd never stop, I love what I do too far too much to 'retire'. In that I suppose I'm very lucky in that my 'work' has also been my what I love to do in life and I'm able to do it in a lovely part of the country.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> This was €10 for the day inclusive of as much as you could eat and drink for a full 10 hours. Outside of that all I'll need is some cheap dive to sleep in on a night maybe the same again or just try and blag a room in the hotel, plenty old things there looking for a toy boy
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 That's what I want Mr Bond, intend to spend at least a month in Spain at the start of the year and that looks a bargain what sort of prices for accommodation ?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@artistmike

Pretty well mirrors how I was feeling a year ago.

After 50 years of abusing my body & repeated surgery I eventually decided to pass the business responsibilities over to my son, although I still have a casual involvement.

Having said that I do miss the daily interaction with staff & clients.

As it looks like more intervention is required to my crumbling frame, my only regret is not retiring earlier.........hindsight is a wonderful thing. :biggrin:

Hobbies, travel, visits & DC more than make up the void that befalls some when retiring.

I'm fortunate that DC has always had her own interests, these she fostered when the kids left home.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

BlueKnight said:


> I didn't know Shediac had donkeys.... :tongue:


 It doesn't, which is why I moved to France. 



Karrusel said:


> It is an old saying, often referred to people that haven't aged prematurely.
> 
> Those that have are assumed to have toiled over steep cobbled streets or rural landscapes delivering heavy newspapers from a very young age.
> 
> It was intended as a compliment, if you look at my avatar you will clearly see I'm not a day over 45? :biggrin:


 I figured that was what it meant and thought it as a compliment. Indeed, looking at your avatar I pegged you at 39 and holding.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

KevG said:


> That's what I want Mr Bond, intend to spend at least a month in Spain at the start of the year and that looks a bargain what sort of prices for accommodation ?


 I'd need to ask Big M but I think the basic holiday was just over grand for a week not including all the usual extras like taxis and on the airport etc but you could go up on the roof terrace even if you didn't stay in the hotel and there were plenty of other similar places where you could just pitch up on a daily basis for a few Euro entrance. Then as I said just some cheap accommodation. This was Tenerife and it is littered with empty apartments so plenty of choice if you don't mind being off the beaten track a bit and not in a main resort.

I was recently speaking to someone who is off to Lanzerote for 10 weeks all inclusive for £1500 a head including flights. Even if it is a dump at least they will be warm and won't starve.

The only minor problem might be health care now we are about to bale out of the EU.

Not for everybody but I could do the lying around in the sun no problem. We are going for a look in Lanzerote in a couple of months to see what it's like.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

Good to see everyone's take on retirement.

At the moment, I'm with @KevG. Until 18 months ago I had been involved in drag racing for about 10 years. Then I suddenly decided messing around in a cold garage every night wasn't fun anymore and decided to pack it all in. I then went from the fast lane to the slow lane and started playing bowls, which I really enjoy.

Work wise, I had been a Business Manager at a company, reporting directly to the MD for the last 17 years. Good pay but a 60 mile commute each day. Then last June I suddenly decided that I didn't want it anymore so moved to a much lesser job with the company with a 20% pay cut.

As of 2017, I will be working 4 days a week but I plan to keep going for another year or so yet. I forgot to say I'm 60. Mrs P hasn't worked now for about 6 years and isn't looking forward to having me home everyday.

I'm not sure how to fill my time yet in full retirement, I've got the bowls club which relies on volunteers and 2 young grandchildren. A friend who recently retired says he nevers stops and is busy all the time so maybe we are worrying unnecessarily.

Of course, I have got TWF to keep me going :teethsmile:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Cheers Mr Bond £4k is a bit above what I want to pay but I do like the terrace at that price I'll check out some of the SC apartments. Can do Malaga area for about £6-700 for the month in January + food etc. If the Canaries are similar it will be on the list. The lounging I can do with no effort.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

KevG said:


> Cheers Mr Bond £4k is a bit above what I want to pay but I do like the terrace at that price I'll check out some of the SC apartments. Can do Malaga area for about £6-700 for the month in January + food etc. If the Canaries are similar it will be on the list. The lounging I can do with no effort.


 What we like about the Canaries is fairly consistent weather, usually even in winter it's still around the low to mid 20's every day and the laid back feel of the place.

Just right for us, you can lounge around in shorts every day and have a wander out on a night and at most a long sleeve shirt and jeans does a job.

My sister cruises all over the place since she retired and she spend a lot more than £4K so three or four for nearly three months doesn't sound outrageous although I'm sure it could be done a bit cheaper.

I gave up the rat race about 10 years ago, I was spending more time in, airports, hotels and motorway services than in my own house. I just got up one day and decided enough was enough and walked away, never even went back to the head office. Just do odd jobs here and there as and when for a bit of vodka money and have a small flat, no stress, no meetings or mobile that I was expected to answer at all hours of the night and day. If I don't like where I am I just bin it and go somewhere else.

Takes a bit of adjustment initially but it's surprising what you can get by without and the stuff you just don't need, the best thing I ever did.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I gave up the rat race about 10 years ago, I was spending more time in, airports, hotels and motorway services than in my own house. I just got up one day and decided enough was enough and walked away, never even went back to the head office. Just do odd jobs here and there as and when for a bit of vodka money and have a small flat, no stress, no meetings or mobile that I was expected to answer at all hours of the night and day. If I don't like where I am I just bin it and go somewhere else.
> 
> Takes a bit of adjustment initially but it's surprising what you can get by without and the stuff you just don't need, the best thing I ever did.


 I burned myself out, so had to change or die. It's amazing how enjoyable life can become once you're free of all its sh!t. Not having any debt helps. :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> I burned myself out, so had to change or die. It's amazing how enjoyable life can become once you're free of all its sh!t. Not having any debt helps. :yes:


 The decision was made a bit easier for me as I had just got divorced and had to sell up to pay the ex off.

It was my third stint with the company I worked for and when I went back that time it was just more of the same sh!t but a different country.

We just took off, two tickets to Oz, the oldest backpackers in Bondi.










:laugh: :laugh:

As said never looked back since.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

We cruise a fair bit I should think we spend £6-7k a year on holidays now, but when I stop earning that will have to be reduced seeing as it will all have to come out of pension & savings, of course what comes out of the savings won't get put back, so cheaper hols with possibly 1 cruise a year. Advantage with that is I can get a 21-28 day cruise for what I currently pay for 14 days. Pretty sure we can manage 4 months away for £4k ish + food, Thinking of looking into some historical stuff that I've sort of touched on previously but lack of time stops me. a lot of the suggestions look good but unfortunately my lungs are toast and I have angina which stops a lot of physical stuff. We will sell the house at some point after my mother passes( 90 with Alzheimer's ) I'm all she has left so I want to stick around so I can get to the care home if she takes bad. After that who knows what. Maybe take Mr Bonds advice and go live on a beach.

Kev


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Funny, isn't it - just a few years ago, people working, saving and prepping so hard for their retirement would have been seen by many as a bit of a waste of youth or an unnecessary worry. However, I fully intent to stop working somewhere between 55 and 60 (so, what, 20-30 years retired, hopefully in reasonable health, in contrast to a couple of years?) and with the way that pensions are going, I'm planning now for my income, to the point where I save/invest a fairly large slice of my monthly income for the future. In terms of 'keeping busy' I have enough hobbies, interests, plans etc. that if I gave up work tomorrow I'd probably have things on that I'd never get round to.

The wife and I had planned to buy a bolt-hole in Greece sometime in the next few years, although the EU ref may have put paid to that if it becomes increasingly difficult to travel/conduct financial transactions, but we'll see. One plan I have is to drive the entire coastline of mainland Britain in a camper van, and then do Ireland if there's enough time. In the short-term, a move to rural north Devon is on the cards in three to five years - all this with a view to building a bit of homestead and then gradually work towards a simpler, more satisfying (for me) kind of life. Not totally self-sufficient or separated from 'normality', but very much more free of 'stuff'. Old Jag, camper van, good tent, pantry full of pickles - that sort of thing

I'm genuinely excited by the 'slow-burner' nature of such a shift/plan and feel more settled than I have done in years. Life is good, I want to keep it simmering along in such a way.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

blackandgolduk said:


> One plan I have is to drive the entire coastline of mainland Britain in a camper van, and then do Ireland if there's enough time.


 Don't let that one go by you. I've done it in stages and loved every mile and minute, especially Ireland. I'm going to do it again, but this time spend more time in the places I enjoyed first time round. Ireland, especially the people was/are fantastic.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

WRENCH said:


> Don't let that one go by you. I've done it in stages and loved every mile and minute, especially Ireland. I'm going to do it again, but this time spend more time in the places I enjoyed first time round. Ireland, especially the people was/are fantastic.


 Reckon I'll have the VW T2 camper in two years... I think the missus was hoping for something a bit more luxurious, so I'll have to get an awning!


----------



## The Engineer (Feb 6, 2017)

I gave it best at 63 after being diagnosed with the big c.Could have carried on after successful treatment but it just opens your eyes to life being too short.I've carried on weight training and clay pigeon shooting , photography and astronomy, just not enough hours, especially having 5 grandkids! Next thing is to get myself a dog again.You know what i found was the worst thing, not being able to wear my favourite watches cos I'd lost so much weight! After a year eating well and training I'm glad to say they now fit again. So to anyone thinking about it, just do it.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Congrats on the milestone Kev (well, not quite - but only round the corner now!)

I'd echo everyone else to be honest - travel! See as much as you can mate, experience everything on your bucket list.
I'm lucky that I love what I do, but that's probably true of most people who work for themselves I reckon. Even so I'm aiming to retire in my 40's and hand the business on to my kids. Hopefully it'll earn enough for me to still take a few quid out of, but the fail-safe end game is buying 3-4 properties to let out, probably overseas, to keep enough cash flowing that I can travel the world without worrying about my credit card being declined.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

When I retired various folk said to me it was great to do nothing for 3-months, but then they started to get a bit twitchy. On April 30 I will have been retired for 4-years and I'm still happy doing nothing! Although I'm about to join the local hash club for walks and things. On saying that, I have lived in three different locations, been back to the UK and also to Oz, seen more of Thailand than I had ever previously done, enjoyed spending time in Bangkok and now have a house in Hua Hin and if I'm lucky, I might have a kitchen soon!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Caller. said:


> When I retired various folk said to me it was great to do nothing for 3-months, but then they started to get a bit twitchy. On April 30 I will have been retired for 4-years and I'm still happy doing nothing! Although I'm about to join the local hash club for walks and things. On saying that, I have lived in three different locations, been back to the UK and also to Oz, seen more of Thailand than I had ever previously done, enjoyed spending time in Bangkok and now have a house in Hua Hin and if I'm lucky, I might have a kitchen soon!


 How do Brit ex-pats get on with long term Visas to allow them to stay in Thailand ??


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> How do Brit ex-pats get on with long term Visas to allow them to stay in Thailand ??


 Well, I'm on an OA (retirement) visa, which has to be extended annually. This means I have to be over 50 and demonstrate each year that I have either an income / pension of 65k baht per month, or 800,000 baht in a Thai bank in Thailand for 2/3 months before the visa needs extending or a combination of both that equates to 800,000. Before you get the original visa in the UK or wherever, you have to demonstrate you have this in your own Country.

A marriage visa is cheaper, 400,000 baht in the bank and I believe, but could be wrong, 40k per month. But I'm not married!

Others come here on tourist visas (currently, all fees have been waived to try and attract people here), which can be extended in Country, giving you about 6-months here at a time (maybe with a border crossing thrown in).

Many farangs / expats used to do regular border crossings to leave and then re-enter and stayed for the maximum 30 days visa exempt period before repeating the process. But they are really stamping down on that now (max of 2 I understand, plus evidence of funds).

Thais live by petty officialdom and the mind-set of those in authority is really strange. Surrounding Countries are beginning to make it much easier to stay long term (Malaysia, Cambodia and soon Vietnam) and there is anecdotal evidence that some farangs are voting with their feet. Just as elsewhere, retired expats contribute a lot to the economy and take that away and it would have a major effect.

Then there is the widespread use of tea money!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Caller. said:


> Well, I'm on an OA (retirement) visa, which has to be extended annually. This means I have to be over 50 and demonstrate each year that I have either an income / pension of 65k baht per month, or 800,000 baht in a Thai bank in Thailand for 2/3 months before the visa needs extending or a combination of both that equates to 800,000. Before you get the original visa in the UK or wherever, you have to demonstrate you have this in your own Country.
> 
> A marriage visa is cheaper, 400,000 baht in the bank and I believe, but could be wrong, 40k per month. But I'm not married!
> 
> ...


 As I said previously Big M got her collar felt when I took her to Singapore.

I only asked out of curiosity as we have a friend with a place in Thailand. But it would be to far for Big M.

She is to tied to her daughters and grandkids, when we were over there I used to call her "ET Phone Home" as she spend about 12hrs a day every day on the phone. Cost a fortune.

:laugh: :laugh:

At least the Canaries or mainland Spain is only a few hours flight away from our local UK airport so at a push she could get home reasonably quickly and cheaply.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> She is to tied to her daughters and grandkids, when we were over there I used to call her "ET Phone Home" as she spend about 12hrs a day every day on the phone. Cost a fortune.


 But now, with sites such as skype and Line, video calls are free, everywhere.

For cheap 'real' calls use 0844 numbers and the like.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

KevG said:


> That's what I want Mr Bond, intend to spend at least a month in Spain at the start of the year and that looks a bargain what sort of prices for accommodation ?


 Most any place in Spain South of "around Benidorm area" tends to be fairly open, but out of season prices can be very reasonable for winter long stays. North-ish of Benidorm is less likely to be alive, the weather is not as nice, colder, less sunshine, but any place that is open is even cheaper. Studio flats, one B/room apartamentos from as low as 150 euroe a month plus services at cost, but basic. Most folks move up and pay a bit more, just fire in something like "Apartments/Hotels name of town" into Google and see what comes up.

"Basic" means you're not likely to have anything outside of local Spanish TV in either HOtel or Flats, and Heating (it can be cold at nights) Leccy and Water have to be meter read and paid separately. In more touristic properties you get that included but reflected in prices.

You can use a Debit Card in most ATM's over in Spain, but only use Bank ones and not stand alone ones in shops, expensive and possibly not secure. We eat out a lot, average for three course Menu Del Dia plus wine around 35 euros for two, Chinese as low as 15 euros inc wine for two. LIDL, ALDI and other Supermarkets about the same as here, so eating out is fine pricewise.

HTH a tad


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

well looks like we're sorted booked a studio in Torremolinos for January next year, £800 for the month all in, just food to get. Airfare is £160 return +£50 for hold luggage from EMA which is 1/2 hour away. Now just got to tie the pensions down tight, sit back and chill.

Kev


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Retirement is the final achievement of dodging work for 65 years. I sneaked another ten by simulating great effort for years.

It's freedom......few live to work, most work to live.


----------

